# [CONTEST CLOSED] Spring into another Giveaway!



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello, wonderful people! I figured, in the spirit of spring, (and to once again show appreciation for all the wonderful members of the GuitarsCanada community) I'd do another, slightly less-little giveaway. *I'll be picking a winner by random-number-generator at or shortly after 11:59pm Eastern on Saturday, March 19th. Let's say up to 5 posts per person.*

Up for grabs is a one-of-a-kind set of Lethbridge Musical Instruments Vintage-Plus Zebra Humbuckers.
These are the one-off pre-cursor to my *Vintage-Voice Zebra Humbuckers**. *42AWG Formvar wire, ferrite magnets, double wax-potted, 2-wire leads. Syrupy sweet bottom end, clear but mellow mids, and bell-like top end. Think of these as reinvented PAFs on steroids-- they'll crank an amp harder than PAFs can, but you can roll down the volume and tone and get into the PAF neighbourhood. 
Best suited for sounds under the blues-rock to garage rock to hard rock umbrella.
I'll also throw in a Handmade maple and ebony wooden guitar pick, a custom resin guitar pick, and a pair of the roller string trees I use on all my builds (plus a 10% off coupon) for the winner _and_ I'll send a 10% off e-coupon for my webstore to whoever's post makes me laugh the hardest.

As always, best of luck! If you've got any questions, feel free to message me or comment here.








P.S. I'll be posting in this thread rarely but occasionally during the contest; if I happen to land on one of my own post numbers, I'll just draw again.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Far out. Thanks.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, sounds awesome. Thanks!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

So once these are installed, are they black with white stripes or white with black stripes?

Sweet contest BTW.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Dandy


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Nice gesture and good luck with your business venture.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2016)

That is ever so cool of you!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm just not that funny...


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

cool contest prize


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome! In and thanks. 

TG


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

What a great prize! The GC community is awesome. This has to be the best forum in the web.
Too bad I'm not funny


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Taylor, cheers bud, count me in.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## eng2828 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not a comedian either. Not sure I've posted a message before...been lurking on the forum for a few months now, reading posts almost every day (and enjoying the humour and info available). This contest is as good a reason as any to come out from the shadows!

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

well that's interesting.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Count me in ...................... I'll say something humourous shortly.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Can I get them with a cover with a black and cream stripe on it?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think a set of these would bring my Yamaha right to life. Probably wouldn't hurt my Epi Dot either!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Balls deep im in...needing something for my doubleneck...this would be perfect


----------



## chrstnjcb (Sep 25, 2015)

Very nice!

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Those look awesome.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent contest. Thanks man.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Best suited for sounds under the blues-rock to garage rock to hard rock umbrella.


Cool! That is an umbrella you will find me playing under very often!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

you cant win if you don't have a ticket...
actually for me, I get plenty of tickets but I still don't win...

roll those bones and pick 24...
G.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

#25 says I have a trusty, old and very sentimental SG that could really make great use of a set of fresh pickups !

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Yay, free stuff!

Mighty fine of you, sir!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

From my nephew when he was about 8-9............................."A man walks into a bar..................................ouch".

Regards,

P.S. Give away much appreciated.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Two buckets of puke are out for a long walk when one starts to sniffle as tears well up in his eyes.

The other bucket notices, and asks, "Hey bud, what's wrong?"

The first replies, "Oh, it's nothing. It's just this neighbourhood we just strolled into. You see. I was brought up around here"


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Always in the market for a set of interesting pups...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Three southerners went on a fly-in fishing trip in Northern Ontario. They were having a great time until bubba fell in and sank like a stone. The two others dove in after him and brought him back to the surface. He was pale and non responsive, so they dragged him onto the boat and Cletus began administering CPR. After a few futile minutes of this, Cletus aborted it due to some heavy retching. He looked up at Cooter, wiping his mouth..."God damn-yall, I don't ever recall Bubba having such bad breath!!"

Cooter stood there scratching his head and fixing his hat. "_Ya-know Cletus, I don't recall Bubba ever wearing a skidoo suit either..."_


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If I win you can split it with any other member as I only need one. Thanks for these giveaways, they are good and it's always fun to enter and read the comments!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> If I win you can split it with any other member as I only need one. Thanks for these giveaways, they are good and it's always fun to enter and read the comments!


I could go for that!

I'd like a whole one please, not Half-a-PAF


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Scotty said:


> I could go for that!
> 
> I'd like a whole one please, not Half-a-PAF


Worth clarifying! 
Thanks for giving me the chance to enter again.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Three bulls, a large bull, a medium size bull and a small bull, were standing up on a ridge surveying the expanding herd of cows below that they were servicing. The farmer pulls up in his truck with a very large crate on the back and proceeds to unlatch the back of the crate. Out jumps a humongous bull, snorting, waving his horns and clawing at the ground. The 3 bulls standing on the ridge looked at each other with fear when the large bull says "Well, I know what I'm going to do..." and proceeds to stroll down from the ridge and walks up to the new bull and says "Hey buddy, any of my cows you want, they're yours!" The medium sized bull strolls down and says to the new bull,"Hey buddy, any of my cows you want, they're yours!".

The small bull comes walking down and approaches the new bull and starts snorting and rearing his head in the air and clawing at the ground to the amazement of the other two bulls. "Are you crazy. Look at the size of this guy, he'll kill you!" 

"Yeah I know. I just don't want him to think I'm a cow!"


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow these pickups sound perfect for the type of music I play. Thanks for this contest!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Billy finally asks Suzie to go to the prom with him after waiting and sweating it out until the week before prom night.

Suzie says, "Yes."

Billy freaks and realizes that he's got less than a week to get his shit together.

He asks his Dad for advice and his Dad says, "Son. you need a tuxedo, a corsage, a haircut, and if you want to make a good impression, a limousine. With only a week left, you're screwed. Tell ya what though. If you can pull it off, I'll help with the costs."

Emboldened, Billy sits down and figures out a plan. After a few iterations of deciding in which order he'd deal with the preparations he starts to make calls. Every one he calls is too busy to answer the phone. So, he decides that his only option to visit each business in person. Monday is pretty much done. So, he decides to start bright and early on Tuesday

On Tuesday, he goes to the menswear store and there's a long tuxedo line.

To his dismay, the line was for final fittings because all of the guys in front of him had their act together and ordered their tux weeks ago. He thinks he's been shot down right out of the gate, but luckily he got a tux and didn't really need any tailoring beyond getting the pants hemmed and they could do that in a couple of days no problem. He scheduled pickup on Friday. So, he was all set for a tux. Check one off the list!

On Wednesday, he goes to the barber shop and there is a long haircut line.

He waits and waits and waits. Finally, he gets his hair cut by the best barber in the shop and he looks stylin'! It will grow in just a bit by prom night and he'll look even better.

On Thursday, he goes to the limo service and there is a long limo line.

People are checking out the limos and choosing the one they want as they had all reserved well in advance. He freaks out because he assumes there will be nothing left. He waits and as luck would have it, they have a brand new Town Car that just came in to service. Since it was just going to be him and Suzie, there was no need for a stretch limo anyway. Billy was stoked!!

On Friday, Billy goes back to the menswear store to pick up his tuxedo. It fits perfectly. Super stoked! His plan was coming together.

He then goes to the flower shop to get a corsage for Suzie and there is a long corsage line.

Billy waits and gets a nice corsage for Suzie and boutonniere for his tux. Stunned that everything finally came together, Billy breathes a sigh of relief.

He gets home at around dinner time on Friday and tells his Dad, "I did it! It's all sorted out and I'm ready to go for Saturday night. And I've got tonight and tomorrow to relax and get ready for the prom."

His Dad is proud of what he's done. Glad to see his son take on such a series of challenges and execute so well. Dad covers the entire cost and gives Billy some pocket money for Saturday night.

The big night arrives and the limo picks up Billy first and then drives him over to Suzie's house.
Billy meets Suzie's parents and they love him. Everyone is warm and friendly. They take pictures and Billy and Suzie put the flowers on each other and get a nice send off.

The limo driver takes them to the prom and the most exciting evening of their young lives begins.

Billy and Suzie have dinner with a group of kids that they would normally consider out of their league. Everyone hits it off and new friendships are made. Billy and Suzie are winning at life!

Dinner ends and dancing begins. Billy and Suzie find that they are natural dance partners. Each feeling the rhythm of the song and intuitively knowing how each other is going to move. They wow the crowd with their grace and groove.

After a few dances, Suzie says, "I'm thirsty. Would you get me some punch, please?"

Being a bit parched himself, Billy agrees and heads off to the table where the punch bowl is located and....









there is no punch line.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

How many lead guitarists does it take to change a lightbulb?

One. He holds the bulb & the world revolves around him.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just saw this! I'm totally in. Seems cool and I always like to give new pickups a try!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

#41 is the winner....
yaaaa ...I finally won something nice...
"the art of positive thinking"

G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hoping this is me later!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

In again. 

TG


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats up GC land? Five days and not even 50 posts yet! Is everybody on vacation in Mexico?
#2 of 5.

Regards,


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I won the GC Strap and Reverend Willy picks last time, am I allowed to enter again?

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I heard that Frank Zappa poked and stroked and still didn't hear any Dynamo Hum-buckers


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

If I can't get a new guitar, some new pickups for an old one will do nicely.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

WannabeGood said:


> Whats up GC land? Five days and not even 50 posts yet! Is everybody on vacation in Mexico?
> #2 of 5.


It's been a little slow on the forum in general in the past few days, and with this being a 6-week-long contest, I feel like some people are biding their time.


grumpyoldman said:


> I won the GC Strap and Reverend Willy picks last time, am I allowed to enter again?


Absolutely! This giveaway is an independent one, not an official GC one (though Scott gave me his permission to post it here), so even if you'd won every contest thus far, your odds would be as good as anyone else's.










Good luck to all, and thanks to those of you who've already entered! As always, any questions or comments, feel free to message me!

All the best,

Taylor


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Entry number 2


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Entry number 1


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It needs some pickups!

Thanks for the contest Taylor!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"Did you hear that? He's giving away a pair of pups."


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

No.2 with a funny pic,


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Never, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Tarbender said:


> Never, under any circumstances, take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night!


Especially for those who sleep naked and with a partner


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Free download of the bands LP and EP

http://themethodcanada.bandcamp.com


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe this would be an excuse to buy a Les Paul, or maybe put them in my 335


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2016)

Number 3 for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I always loved this one:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pickup artist, eh? School me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

#63 is number 3 for me. 
Taylor's Lethbridge PAF pickups to me.
How much? For free!
(nothing to rhyme. ...)
Turkey shoot!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

dodgechargerfan said:


> If I can't get a new guitar, some new pickups for an old one will do nicely.


So, I've been informed that I should start shopping for my birthday in April.

These pickups could work out in a big fat jazz box. Right?

/last entry for me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds fun! Thanks for doing this. I could use some new pickups for a project I'm considering....


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> These pickups could work out in a big fat jazz box. Right?


Yes, but I don't really recommend them if you're gonna play jazz on them. A little too much power and crunch for jazz, but if you're looking to get sweet, heavier, blues tones out of the jazz box form, I'm all for it. That said, these take on a lot of character from whatever guitar they're put in, so they're a different creature in hollow or semi-hollow guits than they are in SGs, and they're different in SGs than they are in maple-capped Les Pauls.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I play jazz blues...


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Blues, classic and had chargin rock here


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have blueballs because I haven't jazzed in so long.

#2 for me.

Post 69, Ha!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

_Post #2 _

*Confucius say: Man who go to bed with itchy bum wake up with smelly finger*


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Post number two. Two rhymes with Mooh. Now you know what to do.

Only Mooh.

My theme song. Bet you didn't know it was written for me.






Peace, Mooh.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Pick me..I have nobody to love on Valentines day.
I really need something to pick me up...
Get it??
Pick up???
Bwah hahahahahahaha


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

That's very generous of you!
My 74 SG hinted that the present yellowed DiMarzio's ought to be extracted and a pair of black and yellow VVZH be transplanted.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Post #2.
Nice little tune written for me...


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Time for a bump.
3 of 5.

Regards,


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Can we enter more than once? I must have missed that....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Con


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cen


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

tra


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

tion


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

For the mutha fuckin' win!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Four on the floor. Woot!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Make it 3 / 5


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I could use some more pickups for this!










#3


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2016)

#4


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

okay, this is two - for the show...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

When in doubt, always fart jokes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

This is my second post.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

And third.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Fourth.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

And fifth. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

We're allowed 5 posts?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This is just my 3rd!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was gonna guess "pierced ass" - because I can't imagine anyone doing that any other way than this.



And that's 3...............................................3........................................................3....................................


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

i'm in!


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Italian Wedding Test

I was a very happy man. My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a year, and so we decided to get married. There was only one little thing bothering me....her beautiful younger sister.

My prospective sister-in-law was twenty-two, wore very tight mini skirts, and generally went bra-less. She would regularly bend down when she was near me, and I always got more than a nice view. It had to be deliberate because she never did it when she was near anyone else.

One day her 'little' sister called and asked me to come over to check the wedding invitations. She was alone when I arrived, and she whispered to me that she had feelings and desires for me that she couldn't overcome. She told me that she wanted me just once before I got married and committed my life to her sister.

Well, I was in total shock, and couldn't say a word.

She said, 'I'm going upstairs to my bedroom, and if you want one last wild fling, just come up and get me.'

I was stunned and frozen in shock as I watched her go up the stairs. I stood there for a moment, then turned and made a beeline for the front door. I opened the door, and headed straight towards my car.

Lo and behold, my entire future family was standing outside, all clapping!

With tears in his eyes, my father-in-law hugged me and said, 'We are very happy that you have passed our little test. We couldn't ask for a better man for our daughter. Welcome to
the family.'

And the moral of this story is:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Always keep your condoms in your car.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

What if we forget how many times we have posted?????
Are we instantly disqualified???
Banned from GC forever?????????????
Who keeps track?
What if I notice someone else cheating?
Who do I contact???
I think this in number 4, but I might have posted drunk one night and not remembered.
Sure, I could go through the entire thing and count, but where's the fun in that?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

capnjim said:


> What if we forget how many times we have posted?????
> Are we instantly disqualified???
> Banned from GC forever?????????????
> Who keeps track?
> ...


I'm keeping a tally. I'm not cruel enough to disqualify people for posting more than 5 times, but I'm only counting the first 5 posts from each person, ie: if Neil Young were to come along and make posts 110-118; if the random number generator picks 110, 111, 112, 113 or 114, he gets the prize, but if the random number generator were to pick 115, 116, 117, or 118, I'd draw again and it'd go to someone else.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

And.....5


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm thinking 5? Well I aint the sharpest tool in the shed!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I heart boobs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> I heart boobs.


Me too!


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Edited the first post to list all the bonuses the winner gets.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And now for your entertainment,... an episode of Downton Abbey


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I think this is my second post??? I have to get in here more often!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Edited the first post to list all the bonuses the winner gets.


"Bonuses"! I love bonuses! They're up there with tickets! 
All jokes aside, thanks again Taylor, the pickups look awesome.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Taylor said:


> Edited the first post to list all the bonuses the winner gets.


High Five!


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

This is post #3 for me. I am not funny, but I am grumpy. Perhaps some day there will be a contest where the winner will be the grumpiest person, and I may have a chance there. Of course, if I don't, then I will be grumpier, which would, after the fact, likely put me in a class that would have made me the winner, which, upon realizing this, will make me grumpier still.

John
thenotquiteasgrumpyasImayendupbeingoldman


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey John, when in New York, here's your first (and only?) destination.
http://www.walesoncraic.com/coffee-shop-opens-in-cardiff-for-non-morning-people/










#5


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Fourskin.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

just hangin' out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

"Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia" is the fear of long words.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

geezz....i forgot what the give away was for.........


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

This thread makes for some good waiting room reading. Nice. Gonna have clean teeth post #2.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I really need to start keeping an eye on these threads. Always love checking out new pups. 

Post #1.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, that is so cool!
Thanks a lot for that new give way!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Post three...since ive been dinking around in the basement...currently recording a cover of Love is a Battlefield for my sister...ill offer free download from my bands albums...

www.themethodcanada.bandcamp.com


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

#3 for me! Hopefully a new pickup day coming soon, although I don't know which pickups to take out!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I heard that post #127 will be the winner, I really should use my last...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll jump and be #127 then.

Numba 4


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Post number 3


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that is a great gesture, thanks!

posting for dibs..#1


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Come on guyz, we need to keep this topic on top! 

#2


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

#5 #5 #5 #5 #5


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just pulled out the SG, that's the one that these would go into.

Thanks for the contest Taylor!

#5!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

want


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice gesture Taylor. Good luck with your business.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Still think this is cool!

TG


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks so much. These sure do sound tasty!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/705904494333169664


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

post 4 will be to pimp my buddies band... www.iconoclast-band.com


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Number Bive


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

#6. jes' havin' fun now.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I should post in this more often than twice... this is number 2


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity to win something useful.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

And number 3 for the win!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

#7. out of the running
bump for those who haven't seen this thread yet.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Come on guys that is a cool contest!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, Ti-Ron. I think I've got one left......................so 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 dollars!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Last one. Enjoy this one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Daylight Savings Time-turn you clocks ahead tonight


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

rollingdam said:


> Daylight Savings Time-turn you clocks ahead tonight


After a minute I realize my phone does that automatically


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

One more for the home strech


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Good luck to all..may the winner enjoy the pickeps

Also...i vote for a vid demo upon installation!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Bazinga!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I got the, "last day entry" blues.... Bu-ba-bu- bluuuuues!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I think this is three for me!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I cant remember if I posted before or not so just to make sure...here it is...
G.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I've missed this one - better get in on it.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Not too late to the party!!!!!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

And for my fifth and final post in this thread...poor people have it, rich people need it, and if you eat it you'll die...what is it?

(FYI, I won't be allowed to answer due to this being my fifth post...you're most welcome!!!)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's nothing, the thing i have the most of


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

And another one bites the dust ... (hope not hehe)


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Number 4 for me!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Number 4 for me, too!

It seems like this has been going on FOREVER!!!!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Allow me to count in. And a...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

1...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

2...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

3...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

4!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Almost closed!
Last, for me!


----------



## chrstnjcb (Sep 25, 2015)

Count me in 2

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

4th post. #175. Thats gotta be a winner.

Regards,


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

5th and final. #176. Just in case the winner was one away from #175.

Regards,

p.s Good luck to all.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Could this be it?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

or maybe this one?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

One more before we hit midnight


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Would these awesome pickups make a newbie like me sound like some guitar God?

(they sure look great, and from the description sounds great)


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

And, we're closed for entry!
I'll draw a winner in the morning, as I'm mobile right now and can't see post numbers in order to notify the winner, so just hang tight!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Morning...


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Random number generator says:

*Post 132!
*
Congrats to @sulphur (shoot me a message with your shipping address), and thanks to all of you for your support and participation. Also: huge thanks to greco, for not only being a wonderful human being, but also for offering to cover the cost of shipping this prize pack to the winner. 

I'll go through this thread from start to finish this evening and send out the 10% off consolation coupon to whoever makes me laugh the hardest at that time. Have a great spring!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

sulphur said:


> I just pulled out the SG, that's the one that these would go into.
> 
> Thanks for the contest Taylor!
> 
> #5!


Way to go Sulfer!
And Taylor, for being so generous!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats and thanks again!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Way to go Sulfur!
Thanks Taylor for putting on a great show.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats, sulfer.

This was a fun thread.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I just pulled out the SG, that's the one that these would go into.
> 
> Thanks for the contest Taylor!
> 
> #5!


It was a number 5! 
Congrats sulphur!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

congrats to sulphur for the win!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, there's a first time for everything!

Thanks for the contest and the pickups Taylor.

Scary thought now is that I'll have to fire up the soldering iron!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats....too bad for me, I just found a nice older epiphone SG shell for 20$ and I have no hardware for it.
Oh well...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Scary thought now is that I'll have to fire up the soldering iron!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Scary thought now is that I'll have to fire up the soldering iron!


Congrats sulphur! .........ENJOY!!! 

Rather than firing up your iron, why not save up and get a newer on that uses electricity.
I bought one and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Good news, bad news.
Bad news is, it was too hard to decide who made me laugh the hardest. (Though I do have a weak spot for Monty Python)
Good news is, I decided to give ALL of you a 10% off coupon for http://_shop.lethbridgemusicalinstruments.com_ as a thank you for participating.
The check-out process will prompt you to enter a promo code, enter AZ9T-PS7E for 10% off.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats Sulphur !


Thank you Taylor !!! a nice man indeed


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Well played, Mr. Taylor, well played!!!HNG^%$

And sulphur, you stink!!! ^)@# (Not you, Sulphur, I'm talking to that pile of yellow stuff at the harbor - unless that's your burning flesh I'm smelling). Seriously - congrats, enjoy and report back.


----------

